# Anthony Bourdain



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

New York (CNN)Anthony Bourdain, the gifted chef, storyteller and writer who took TV viewers around the world to explore culture, cuisine and the human condition for nearly two decades, has died. He was 61.

he wrote "Kitchen Confidential" not a bad read.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, that sucks! I really liked his show on CNN.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Very sad. That's the second celebrity in as many days to commit suicide (rip Kate Spade), both leaving behind young daughters .... just goes to show that no matter how successful & happy someone seems, you never know what private, personal battles they're fighting.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm not one for food shows, but I found Bourdain's CNN show fascinating. I am stunned at the bad news.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

laurie said:


> Very sad. That's the second celebrity in as many days to commit suicide (rip Kate Spade), both leaving behind young daughters .... just goes to show that no matter how successful & happy someone seems, you never know what private, personal battles they're fighting.


In both cases it appears to be affairs of the heart.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i for one am the one person that did not like his shows. now i did like his books


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I was a fan and read his book. He was an amazing man and I’m sorry to hear of his death.  No note?


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Huge fan here, and I was much saddened at his death by suicide. I can say no more.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

There aren't many celebrity deaths that affect me strongly, but I felt sick after hearing about his suicide. Heartbreaking that someone who brought so much positivity to my life couldn't find a reason to go on living.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ya know no mention of his wife. his daughter yes. dating a actress, but his wife was from Italy . on of his tv episodes was about his wife going to visit her family. and his chef buddy Eric Ripert found him..


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Saddened by Anthony Bourdain's death: Multi-talented, limitless energy, author of many books, originator and star of multiple successful TV series, an attractive persona appealing to men and women alike, apparently blameless conduct -- in short, the kind of person that many of us might aspire to be.

"And he was rich - yes, richer than a king -
And admirably schooled in every grace:
In fine, we thought that he was everything
To make us wish that we were in his place."

Some may remember the Simon and Garfunkel song…

https://www.poemhunter.com/poem/richard-cory


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's a nice article about Bourdain's sharing a rather humble noodle meal with Obama in Hanoi (remember that?) It includes a tweet from Obama on Bourdain's passing.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-44428533


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Liked how his show would sometimes go off the beaten path. I remember one where he would sample the food at truck stops in India. He'll be missed.


----------

